# Daughter gets "weird" during period



## 13592 (Aug 12, 2006)

My daughter suffers terrible during her time of the month, I did also so I know but she also gets weird mentally & something always acts up either a tooth absess or back or leg gets real bad. It seems like she's just not herself mentally. She also gets really bad migraines.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mood swings are very common just before and during a period, I guess it's a combination of fluctuating hormones, changing blood sugar levels and loss of iron. When I have PMS I get very angry for no reason and feel like I could smash everything in sight, then 10 minutes later I'll be crying and depressed. I also feel exhausted and ultra-sensitive to pain the first few days of my period.She could try taking evening primrose oil capsules, it's supposed to help PMS and balance female hormones.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If she is suffering that badly she needs to check in with the gynecologist.There are treatments that will reduce the symptoms from the hormones swinging each month.K.


----------



## 13592 (Aug 12, 2006)

She just moved & is trying to find a gyno that takes her ins. She is also bi-polar, I don't know if that matters & had her tubes tied yrs back which I heard can cause problems.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Joycie, Getting into a gyno as soon as possible should help. Make sure she gives all info. about herself. There are meds. out there that can stop her period if that is decided to be the best route (also helps stop the migraines that come around this time). She could also look into seeing her Dr. or a neurologist for migraines if needed (especially if she has to wait a long time to get into a gyno or the gyno can't help with migraines). If she gets migraines on a regular basis, then meds. can be taken daily. If she just gets them around this time of the month some meds. can be taken to prevent them (Amerge is one being used now for prevention).Good luck.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I can relate to your daughter. I don't get those specific symptoms, but it seems like any sort of health problem I may have flares up before my period. I KNOW its connected to my hormones, but the doctors don't seem to know anything about it. It drives me crazy. I also get wacky mood swings during that time. It is very frustrating.


----------



## 13592 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats what heppens to her. She will be 38 in Oct so too soon for changes.


----------

